# Goodbye



## Pontiac (Jun 17, 2014)

I've enjoyed reading your guys posts I wish you all the best I'm no longer going to be fishing for awhile due to my gf attitude.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Tell her you were fishing before she was around and you'll be fishing after she's gone


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds like you need to tell her to hit the bricks. Anybody who wants to change someone like that doesn't deserve to be with anyone until they can mature themselves a bit. Hopefully you can wise up and see it!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Pontiac,check this out on Youtube and see what you think!! Oh and check out some of the comments as well.








Roscoe


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Pontiac said:


> I've enjoyed reading your guys posts I wish you all the best I'm no longer going to be fishing for awhile due to my gf attitude.


Time for a new model.

Wife wanted, must be able to dig worms, clean, cook and clean fish. Must have own boat with motor. Please send photograph of motor boat.


----------



## Pontiac (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol hopefully this is a temporary thing if I can't go fishing with my buddies she can't go shopping or hang out with her friends only seems fair to me fishing was the only time I had she wasn't with me unless one of us are working.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Pontiac, I wish you well. In life the are battles and there are wars, be careful which ones you win.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

no comment.
sherman


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep, time to tell her to hit the road. Unless you absolutely need a girlfriend, then there is no reason why you should stop doing what you love or change who you are because someone doesnt like how much you do it or doesnt like it.


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

What does she ban you from doing after fishing?


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

No way in the world would I ever allow that. My wife married a fisherman. She knew it, and she accepts it. If she started telling me that I could not fish when she was my girlfriend, I would have ended it in a heartbeat. Thing is, she has enough respect for me to never ask me to give up something I love. Does not sound like you are respected at all. You should dump that one now or she will try to control you and seemingly succeed until death do you part. Sounds like a wonderful life to me. Plenty of fish in the sea. Sorry about being harsh, but no woman is worth that, and this is simply a harbinger of what is to come. Sac up.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Stay strong broseph. Godspeed.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Must be some really good ______! Fill in the blank either way it must be something else!


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Do what I do...get on her nerves so bad she'll beg you to go fishing!&#128526;


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

RickH said:


> Must be some really good ______! Fill in the blank either way it must be something else!


Must be some really good casserole! !! There is no pooter good enough out there to keep any real man from fishing.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lame...........


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I told my wife ( 39 years now ) before we got married that I loved the outdoors also and loved to fish and hunt and she would never have to worry about me chasing women or running the bars at night because other than her the only things I would be chasing was swimming in the streams and lakes and other things running on four legs in the woods.

I made this very clear in a very nice and loving way to her, but made sure I got an answer back of approval before we went any further. She of course said she understood and was just happy knowing I would not be doing the other things , and I kept my promise and she has been for the most part very understanding with my demands. But remember this, you will still have to make sacrifices for your wife to make this work, it's give and take on both sides.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't think the hottest woman on earth could keep from stalking the rivers for trophies.. Well... Hmmm... That is a tough one !


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Breakup, seriously. Life is too short dude.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Man, I was re-reading his OP. Not only is he disallowed from fishing, he also is *not allowed to get on OGF to check reports*. DAAAAAMMMMMN! She's got him so locked down he can't even login to OGF just to check stuff out.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Been to that movie. Not me but my buddy. He made a point of telling me that before they were married he told his wife that he fished, hunted, and golfed, and that he would continue to do those things after the marriage. Well, guess what? He does NONE of those things now! He has been completely and totally emasculated. I used to rag on him about it, but it drove a wedge between us. Haven't seen or even talked to him in years! 

The flip side of that coin is something I read in an article. It seems the author overheard a woman talking to her friend at a cocktail party. The woman said, "Before we were married my husband told me that he didn't drink, do drugs, gamble, or chase women. However, he did fly fish. Now I kind of wish he did some of those other things!" I guess there's just no pleasing some people!


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Also your hobby is pretty much no big deal. Not like you are going to bars. Not too many chicks to pick up or cheat with on the stream. I figure if my wife said "quit fishing so much", I would just say "cool, I will start hanging out at bars, where there are other women then" Conversation would end in my favor in a moment. What a mess. I feel sorry for you, but you are allowing it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

My gf told me once to stop fishing...then I remembered I had balls and I fished anyway....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

The wife and I have been married many years. The first argument we had was when I told my parents I didn't want to go to the lake she said didn't you think I wanted to go. There are plenty of young ladies that love the outdoors as much as you. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Pontiac said:


> I've enjoyed reading your guys posts I wish you all the best I'm no longer going to be fishing for awhile due to my gf attitude.


was hoping to meet at OSG seminars... take care maybe some day you'll find a woman who loves to fish


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I found a new girlfriend for you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPPp7TjdjdI&feature=player_detailpage#t=5ou.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

You got the wrong girl. My wife encourages me to get outdoors and comes with me sometimes.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a bad relationship when one party expects the other to change, and the other expectys the other to not change. Just saying. In any case, good luck.


----------



## spiderman (Feb 6, 2015)

Hit the road Jack


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Gentlemen, this is a family friendly site. Please keep suggestions G rated.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

for anyone who knows me....one of the reasons i left....now my ex is jigging waaaayyy bigger bass than i. just wish she woulda been interested in fishin before i left. proud though, yes i am. she is quite the fisher lady now!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

If your girlfriend looks like Sophia Vergara, give it up. If she looks like Melissa McCarthy, keep fishing.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Time to move on from that one.....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

meats52 said:


> I found a new girlfriend for you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPPp7TjdjdI&feature=player_detailpage#t=5ou.


if she owns the boat and my wife will let me i'll take her, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

If she is trying to change you and stop you from doing things you enjoy without compromise you will regret it later on in life.No relationship is worth that.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Dude, get away from that before you have kids. If you already have them then I can understand, otherwise no reason to stick around. Life is to short to be wasted with someone who isn't a good match. 

Its one thing if shes telling you to stop going to strip clubs or to stop drinking, but stop fishing? Stop doing a harmless activity that you love? No Ma'am.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I know you didn't start this thread for advise or opinions because it sounds like you have already made your decision. I don't know how much you enjoy OGF or fishing, but I enjoy both a lot and would not give them up for anything.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Time to turn in your man card. Think about this.... shes telling you that you can't do something that you enjoy when you're not married. What do you think it's going to be like when you are married? My guess is that your other rod is going to get put away also. Throw her back!! 

With that said, there are two ways that this may be acceptable.

#1. If you have kids with her. I wouldn't give that up for anything

#2. if you're like a 2 and she's a solid 9.5-10 (maybe not even then)


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

kickinbass said:


> Time to turn in your man card. Think about this.... shes telling you that you can't do something that you enjoy when you're not married. What do you think it's going to be like when you are married? My guess is that your other rod is going to get put away also. Throw her back!!
> 
> With that said, there are two ways that this may be acceptable.
> 
> ...


I don't care how hot she is. This is deeper than fishing. This is controlling. The hottest chick you can think of is not worth this, and she will get boring. Give it 20 years, and I don't care how hot she is/was.

I hope the OP is showing this to her. Let her know which ditch most would kick her in.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just happened upon this thread again, and some of the more recent posts really got me thinking. This woman wants you to give up something you really like, and a pretty innocuous pastime at that, in order to maintain a relationship with her. Aren't relationships supposed to be a two way street? Tell me, WHAT IS SHE WILLING TO GIVE UP FOR YOU?

Secondly, this is your girlfriend. It's not like she's your wife and Mother of your children! At least I hope not, supposing that you hold to the traditional idea of "family" that I do. It's not like it takes lawyers, courts of law, and large sums of money to get rid of her.

Not to be trite about it, but there are other fish in the pond. Throw this one back and keep fishing!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bye.




_________


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I pretty much agree with most peoples comments. I don't think it's wise to let a woman tell you what you can or can't do. Sounds like she is pretty selfish. Can't understand people that think like that. IMO people in a relationship should encourage their husband / bf wife or gf to pursue their passions. Seems like that would be a real relationship killer to try to stop someone from doing so..


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Turn in your man card


----------



## BILLHILLY (Feb 25, 2009)

if you give in she should throw you back, you ain't worth keeping!!!!


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

[ame]https://youtu.be/6F9c4wNij68[/ame]


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Dude, just go fishing. Forget about it. Let her decide what she wants to do. She sounds dumb to me.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Notice the theme of every single poster on this thread says "throw her back". She may be your girl friend now but if you get married and have kids it will get worse ten fold. Cut your losses and go fishing!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Just tell her to "go jump in a lake" lol... She will probably want you more if you act like you don't care what she thinks... "Don't be nervous bra" ...  but seriously fishing is more fun, girlfriends get old


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been there, sounds like an all to common problem,especially with people in there 20's... Unless a better compromise by both is made. I'd walk away (which I ended up doing).


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Pontiac said:


> I've enjoyed reading your guys posts I wish you all the best I'm no longer going to be fishing for awhile due to my gf attitude.


Ask yourself, _do you really believe she will suddenly be satisfied if you give up fishing?_ I think you know the answer.

By caving in you're setting a precedent that she can control you just by having an attitude. Today she is taking you away from a very healthy hobby. What will she take away from you tomorrow: Your friends? Your family? Your career goals?

Mark my words: This wont be the last thing which she demands you to give up.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Consider how hard it is to change yourself and youll understand what little chance you have in trying to change others.
-Benjamin Franklin

More recent quote We are the change weve been looking for. Change cant happen without you.

Good luck with your choice to change.


----------



## bigbass365 (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't be a nancy. dig deep into her purse, and take back your freezed dried balls. and just fish. prayer and fishing solves everything.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

G-Patt said:


> Dude, just go fishing. Forget about it. Let her decide what she wants to do. She sounds dumb to me.


Your first post on this site was legit. I especially liked the "she sounds dumb to me" part. Simple, yet elegant in its own way. Insulting, yet somehow family friendly.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's going to be a long life to let that happen to you... Good luck with life!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Man up Dude! I have had a few women try and put the reins on me over the years! They got straight booted!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

IGbullshark said:


> Your first post on this site was legit. I especially liked the "she sounds dumb to me" part. Simple, yet elegant in its own way. Insulting, yet somehow family friendly.


I think this applies


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

My personal experience was I fished every weekend from open water until November 1st, then chased deer, and ***** until Feb. 1st. That left me about a month and a half of putting up with the Hag. We got a divorce, I sold my boat, and have never looked back. My new "non-bitching" wife fishes, hunts, and we do everything together. Let me tell you, finding the right woman is the key to a happy life. You don't have that.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I gotta weigh in on this one. Don't get me wrong, alot has changed in the last 35 years, with raising 2 kids, the bottom falling out of my "chosen" career, etc etc. Yes, currently she does express concern that I watch my spending on this Hobby/obsession of ours. I probably have a $k or so tied up in waders, rods, reels, etc. Oh then there's the auger and ice gear, etc.. Plus stuff buried down there I forgot LOL. Point is, that didn't stop me from dumping $150 in jiggin' lures this spring, for one trip so far. Oh, oops, also I just dropped $200 in used trolling gear she don't know about (yet). But here's the whole point of my response: When she n I first got together we rented and played house a while. Then got married. Then she mentioned that we should start thinking about buying a house. She hardly had the words oughtta' her mouth when I responded "well if you want a house, we better go buy a boat right away, because I grew up dreaming of having a boat, and I'll never get the boat after buying a house". Well I got my boat (long gone now  ), she got her house and the rest is history. "celebrating" 35 years of marriage this year..some years better than others LOL Good luck- choose wisely


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

So, what kind of equipment you have for sale?
:T


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

scallop said:


> So, what kind of equipment you have for sale?
> :T


A pair of man parts, like new. Never used.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

I say you lose your man card indefinitely until you find some intestinal fortitude and stand up to the bully...... she would have hit the street in 5 minutes with me bye!!!!!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Man u guys r funny as hell ! There needs to be a spot to put post to cheer up the guys who love to fish . Start your day out right ! or something like that , not a joke or comedy we all ready have that > some of the replys to this poor bastard r priceless !


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

etheostoma said:


> I don't care how hot she is. This is deeper than fishing. This is controlling. The hottest chick you can think of is not worth this, and she will get boring. Give it 20 years, and I don't care how hot she is/was.
> 
> I hope the OP is showing this to her. Let her know which ditch most would kick her in.


This.

This is a test. She's setting the ground rules going forward. SHE wants to be the big game hunter here, and once you capitulate, she'll be looking for another "challenge"....maybe another dude, or maybe removing your testicles, one at a time, for safe-keeping in her purse...

Compromise: Rig your boat with a tea service station and tack a doily or two to the bow, and make her go with you.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Bye, bye, so long, farewell.. r u kidding me? Gone in a heartbeat..


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Your girlfriend better be Kate Upton ... and even she wouldn't be worth it after a while


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Whole lot of conclusions jumped to here, none of which are based on the whole story. He knows the facts of the situation and made a decision based on the entirety of the facts. So belittling his manhood may actually be 180 degrees in the wrong direction. For all the while he may be manning up for the good of his family to a mistake he made. One thing I will give him my respect for , he is trying very hard to honor a commitment he has made to another. We do not know for a fact that she is not also. 

For whatever the reasons of your decisions, I wish you well my friend and god speed to a better day for you and yours.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hahahahah. This thread is great. I don't understand if the original poster is trolling or not.... If not, I will take the gear off his hands just to help a fellow OGF member out!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive been married for 20+ years; my wife wouldnt fish even at gunpoint but not once has she ever told me I couldnt go. Respect should go both ways; you have to have your personal priorities, fishing is one of mine, its not my top priority but its up there on the list. My wife isnt insecure about it, she knows where she stands. 
Do what youre gonna do, youre a grown man.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Wake up and smell the coffee....no way would i let that happen. ...


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

I was hoping this was a late April fools joke...


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

He'd respond but his wife won't let him


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

FAB said:


> Whole lot of conclusions jumped to here, none of which are based on the whole story. He knows the facts of the situation and made a decision based on the entirety of the facts. So belittling his manhood may actually be 180 degrees in the wrong direction. For all the while he may be manning up for the good of his family to a mistake he made. One thing I will give him my respect for , he is trying very hard to honor a commitment he has made to another. We do not know for a fact that she is not also.
> 
> For whatever the reasons of your decisions, I wish you well my friend and god speed to a better day for you and yours.


You are in the same boat as the rest of us-- we are mostly speculating and giving our best advice based upon limited information.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bottom line is I wouldn't think of publicizing my personal life regarding something like this.


----------



## Pontiac (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys I've worked it out with her and we came to an understanding I'll be fishing somewhere this weekend just not sure where yet. Now if I can get my Ohub app working again I'll be all set.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Pontiac said:


> Thanks for the advice guys I've worked it out with her and we came to an understanding I'll be fishing somewhere this weekend just not sure where yet. Now if I can get my Ohub app working again I'll be all set.


Great! There are simply many things you could be doing that are much worse than fishing. 

Now if you are a paylaker, and combine all night fishing at seedy paylakes, and gambling with jackpots, she may have a bit of a point. But then again no self respecting fisherman is a paylake junkie.


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

The power of the.....


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

gmotif6 said:


> The power of the.....


...sandwhich?


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow that's to bad tell its fishing or the night clubs and c witch one she would rather u go to


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not worth it!

Wait for the right girl!

My wife had her own boat before I met her, she probably still fishes more days a year than me! I like fishing for perch with her, she likes steelheading with me (although the whole C&R thing confuses her).

Worth waiting for! A match made in heaven (most days...)!

When you see a girl covered in emerald shiner scales, think future wife!!

The wife's favorite Xmas present? A custom made fishing rod!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Not worth it!
> 
> Wait for the right girl!
> 
> ...



I want a custom rod! Can I get one if I make pouty faces in my fish pics too?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! I almost spit up on my keyboard!

You also need a tiny butt that looks great in hip waders!
And a Tiara Pursuit, lolz. .. .


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Damn that's a nice rod. I'm jelly


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2015)

Jst brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dang - After reading this I really don't know what to say other than she sounds to bossy for me. Does she tell you when and where to use the restroom as well? I know love is blind sometimes but I think she went to far.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i tell my girlfriend i'm going she says see ya later she use to fish many years ago she's not into it any more


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

Pontiac said:


> Thanks for the advice guys I've worked it out with her and we came to an understanding I'll be fishing somewhere this weekend just not sure where yet. Now if I can get my Ohub app working again I'll be all set.


Cool beans.... Your previously revoked man card has been reinstated, however, you are on probation for now.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> Not worth it!
> 
> Wait for the right girl!
> 
> ...


Creek, you certainly got a keeper. Y'all musta forgot about C&R on that one. Congratulations!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, when someone posts begging for attention, you guys dont disappoint.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

M.Magis said:


> Wow, when someone posts begging for attention, you guys dont disappoint.


I think you are very correct. But if it is legit, and he can show the female how most males feel, then good for him. Now many women fish too. So this could work the other way as well.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Please never let this thread die.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Please let this thread die....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

The thread should probably die , if the wife's of some these guys see what they posted they might be in for a dry spell for awhile, and I mean for more than just fishing lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

glasseyes said:


> The thread should probably die , if the wife's of some these guys see what they posted they might be in for a dry spell for awhile, and I mean for more than just fishing lol


That's what I was thinking. Lots of "keyboard tough guys"....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

glasseyes said:


> The thread should probably die , if the wife's of some these guys see what they posted they might be in for a dry spell for awhile, and I mean for more than just fishing lol


Thats the reason a lot of guys go fishing


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Even MSN got this one right... If someone ask you to give up your passion and it is not something that is negative, I would question their motives.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...-never-ask-of-your-husband/ss-AAaZOWT#image=1

Jeff


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

She should be glad you are fishin and not beaver huntin! LOL


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Pontiac has already said him and his GF worked out a deal so he can fish.I would now drop any more suggestions.



Roscoe


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

Pontiac said:


> I've enjoyed reading your guys posts I wish you all the best I'm no longer going to be fishing for awhile due to my gf attitude.


 You must be very young and in age and P.W. to change your life style over a trophy girl . She would have to have a million bucks but than again that would buy a nice boat lol. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Doesn't sound like she has much love for who he is as a person and wants him to be somebody else. There's not much future in a relationship like that.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah its all good now. let him be for goodness sakes..


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

is this post real??! lmao. thank god ive had better things, like slaying slabs, to do then get on here and read this! lol


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

JoshGibson said:


> for anyone who knows me....one of the reasons i left....now my ex is jigging waaaayyy bigger bass than i. just wish she woulda been interested in fishin before i left. proud though, yes i am. she is quite the fisher lady now!





That's awful nice of u and Im pretty sure I fished when we were married!! Im just a lot better now lol. As for Phil  that's so sad dude. To fish or not to fish well that's a stupid question!!


----------

